# Fat & Thin Contrasts



## James_au (Oct 7, 2007)

A number of people on this board like photos of fat guys with thin women together so here's a thread for it. If anyone has any pictures of themselves with a contrasting partner or has found a picture of a fat man (men) and thin woman (women) contrast somewhere on the net please post it here for all to enjoy. Even if the people in in the photo are not a proper couple it's all good.

:bow:


----------



## Molly (Oct 11, 2007)

View attachment 28931


So does this count?  

I hope this even works... I've never uploaded an image here before. (lame me)


----------



## James_au (Oct 12, 2007)

Yep and pretty good as well. :bow:


----------



## Molly (Oct 12, 2007)

Damn image is too small though. But glad you like!


----------



## stefanie (Oct 12, 2007)

*Molly*, I really like your guy's pose - very natural.

Here's a photographic image that has made its way around the web more than once, although there's probably someone here for whom it's new.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 12, 2007)

stefanie said:


> *Molly*, I really like your guy's pose - very natural.
> 
> Here's a photographic image that has made its way around the web more than once, although there's probably someone here for whom it's new.



I wish I was that guy.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Oct 13, 2007)

These have been seen before, me and mary need to take more, just seems everytime we are together we are busy with other things.


----------



## Wantabelly (Oct 13, 2007)

Yes, Chris... get some more pics taken!


----------



## growingman (Oct 13, 2007)

I really like that pic. You two look great together. I just love the thought of a petite woman and a big guy, very sexy. Maybe some day I will find my petite girl too.


----------



## luv_lovehandles (Oct 13, 2007)

Chris lovely pix


----------



## charlieversion2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Here you go!


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Oct 14, 2007)

or this one:


----------



## LoveBHMS (Oct 14, 2007)

Ever.

I've always been partial to redheads too, and any woman with a redhaired fat guy on top of her is just going to invoke massive jealousy on my part. You two are the cutes pair.


----------



## Wantabelly (Oct 14, 2007)

Wow - I keep telling myself my time will come....


----------



## orinoco (Oct 14, 2007)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> or this one:


aaaawwww....how cute is this!


----------



## stefanie (Oct 14, 2007)

So cute! You look very happy together.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Oct 14, 2007)




----------



## hot'n fluffy (Oct 22, 2007)

I wish I knew how to post pics, I have lots of examples of hot chickies with their arms half way around me...

Joe


----------



## Buffetbelly (Oct 23, 2007)




----------



## Buffetbelly (Oct 23, 2007)




----------



## Buffetbelly (Oct 23, 2007)




----------



## Buffetbelly (Oct 23, 2007)




----------



## Buffetbelly (Oct 23, 2007)




----------



## Buffetbelly (Oct 23, 2007)




----------



## Buffetbelly (Oct 23, 2007)

This is a still from an episode of "Trading Spouses". His wife swapped places with a personal trainer from California. Hilarity ensued.


----------



## stefanie (Oct 24, 2007)

*Buffetbelly*, that double-twins shot was great. Also, Konishki ... what a handsome man. The Brazilian man was cute, too.

This is one of my favorite screencaps from the TV show _Lost_:


----------



## cammy (Oct 25, 2007)

I love the twins shot - so cute!!


----------



## Buffetbelly (Oct 25, 2007)

Those twins remind me of William Shatner a few years ago if he didn't have to starve himself to stay employable. 

Anyone find the older and fatter Shatner more attractive than the Captain Kirk of days gone by? I might ask the same question about the Chief Engineer, Scotty.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Oct 25, 2007)

:::sniffs::: I smell trek convos!


----------



## Love.Metal (Oct 25, 2007)

I know I've posted at least one of these before...hopefully they're new to someone. [he's about 35 pounds heavier now...yay!]

<3 

View attachment BAMF'n'Pic.jpg


View attachment awesomefoursome.jpg


----------



## stefanie (Oct 25, 2007)

Buffetbelly said:


> Anyone find the older and fatter Shatner more attractive than the Captain Kirk of days gone by? I might ask the same question about the Chief Engineer, Scotty.



YES! There was an LJ community active for awhile called "billy_belly," as they say, "Dedicated to Worshipping William Shatner's Tummy." 

I liked fat Scotty, too!

Also, *Love.Metal*, those are sweet photos, especially the one on the top, and the one on the bottom row, left.


----------



## fat hiker (Oct 25, 2007)

Buffetbelly said:


>



Emanuel Yarbrough, our main man! You're looking at 800 pounds of athletic BHM lushness there, ladies! Tall, too - 6 foot 8 inches! Heaviest amateur sumo ever! (Amateurs can running heavier than pros. Manny once described his sumo 'diet' as 'eating with a purpose'.


----------



## fat hiker (Oct 25, 2007)

Wonderful photos, love.metal


----------



## iheartsquishys (Jul 31, 2008)

Love.Metal said:


> I know I've posted at least one of these before...hopefully they're new to someone. [he's about 35 pounds heavier now...yay!]
> 
> <3



You guys are adorable! and what a beautiful setting. I'm jealous.

I can't believe I never found this thread before.


----------



## iheartsquishys (Jul 31, 2008)

I wanted to contribute but I don't have a squishy  So I found some crappy pics online. 

View attachment MV5BMTYyNjI3NjI0N15BMl5BanBnXkFtZTYwMzk2MTgz.jpg


View attachment hot.jpg


View attachment hot2.jpg


View attachment hot 4.jpg


View attachment hot 5.jpg


----------



## iheartsquishys (Jul 31, 2008)

continued... 

View attachment hot 6.JPG


View attachment hot 7.jpg


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jul 31, 2008)

I need a skinny chick to come over so I can contribute to this thread...it's for the sake of the thread!


----------



## RentonBob (Jul 31, 2008)

My Contribution to this thread


----------



## iheartsquishys (Jul 31, 2008)

I volunteer! 



WhiteHotRazor said:


> I need a skinny chick to come over so I can contribute to this thread...it's for the sake of the thread!


----------



## california_august (Jul 31, 2008)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> I need a skinny chick to come over so I can contribute to this thread...it's for the sake of the thread!



I second that!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Aug 1, 2008)

iheartsquishys said:


> I volunteer!



hop a plane or train,we'll give this thread a show miss!


----------



## Bountiful1966 (Aug 1, 2008)

wish i was skinny, maybe i would have better luck finding a bhm


----------



## imfree (Aug 1, 2008)

Bountiful1966 said:


> wish i was skinny, maybe i would have better luck finding a bhm



You're adorable, you should have no trouble finding
a BHM to love you!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Aug 1, 2008)

I don't discriminate I like both bigger and skinny women,just thought the skinny girl comment was more fitting for this thread


----------



## Bountiful1966 (Aug 1, 2008)

imfree said:


> You're adorable, you should have no trouble finding
> a BHM to love you!



awww thanks hon but i do have trouble finding a good man let alone a bhm. thats just my preference but if a normal sized man wanted to date me too, i am all for it if he treats me with respect and honesty:kiss2:


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 2, 2008)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> I need a skinny chick to come over so I can contribute to this thread...it's for the sake of the thread!



I'd come over to take pictures with you... but, alas, I am not skinny


----------



## MetalGirl (Aug 2, 2008)

Sorry, my laptop went a little crazy just then...
Alright, this is a pic of MetalGirl and JiminOR. Turns out Jim's a really awesome guy. 
http://i509.photobucket.com/albums/s337/MetalGirl360/Us.jpg


----------



## JiminOR (Aug 2, 2008)

Awww, thank you. I had a really great time. Right back atcha


----------



## Hawksmoor (Aug 2, 2008)

Bountiful1966 said:


> wish i was skinny, maybe i would have better luck finding a bhm



I'm a BHM with an affinity for BBW. I think we're a fairly rare breed, but we're out there. Keep looking!


----------



## charlieversion2 (Aug 3, 2008)

Just a quickie


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 3, 2008)

Hawksmoor said:


> I'm a BHM with an affinity for BBW. I think we're a fairly rare breed, but we're out there. Keep looking!



I wish that rare breed of men would make themselves known for people!! There are women who like both thin FAs and BHMs !!!!


----------



## Bountiful1966 (Aug 3, 2008)

Hawksmoor said:


> I'm a BHM with an affinity for BBW. I think we're a fairly rare breed, but we're out there. Keep looking!



Thanks Hawk, just wish would make themselves more known lol


----------



## Hawksmoor (Aug 3, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> I wish that rare breed of men would make themselves known for people!! There are women who like both thin FAs and BHMs !!!!



I wish the same about the big women that like big men. I've met one such lady before; I think they're pretty uncommon too. Maybe Dims needs a Fat FA section.


----------



## Hawksmoor (Aug 3, 2008)

Bountiful1966 said:


> Thanks Hawk, just wish would make themselves more known lol



I wish the same about the BBW that dig BHM. We need to know where to look to find one another.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 3, 2008)

Hawksmoor said:


> I wish the same about the big women that like big men. I've met one such lady before; I think they're pretty uncommon too. Maybe Dims needs a Fat FA section.



That is a good idea!!


----------



## imfree (Aug 3, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> That is a good idea!!



I'll add my hearty "Amen!" to that!
I go by "edgarbhmfa" in Yahoo.


----------



## Bountiful1966 (Aug 3, 2008)

Hawksmoor said:


> I wish the same about the big women that like big men. I've met one such lady before; I think they're pretty uncommon too. Maybe Dims needs a Fat FA section.



Yee haw, lets do it!!!!! lol


----------



## Buffetbelly (Aug 5, 2008)

In the 'real world" outside BBW events and NAAFA meetings, people usually assume that the fattest singles in any singles event will be interested in each other. As the largest man in the room in nearly every case, I will be approached by the largest woman in the room or she will signal her availability. No other woman will so much as amke eye contact. So the norm in society is that fattest couple pairs up, then the second fattest and so on until the two skinniest people pair up (actually that's backwards --the skinniest couple pairs up the fastest!).


----------



## kinkykitten (Oct 16, 2008)

Me and my lovely fiance  Does this count? lol


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Oct 17, 2008)

Lovely pics kitten! thank for sharing, and not sure I've said this yet, but welcome to Dims.


----------



## kinkykitten (Oct 17, 2008)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Lovely pics kitten! thank for sharing, and not sure I've said this yet, but welcome to Dims.



Thank you so much!  x


----------



## Tad (Oct 17, 2008)

kinkykitten said:


> Me and my lovely fiance  Does this count? lol



Yah, I'd say that counts 

Great pictures, by the way. You both are really cute so I'm sure you look good in most pics, but I like the photography in both of those too. Were those off a timer, or did you have someone take them?

And finally, another welcome to Dimensions! I'm glad you found us 

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## pinkylou (Oct 17, 2008)

kinkykitten said:


> Me and my lovely fiance  Does this count? lol



Aww you make a cute couple


----------



## kinkykitten (Oct 17, 2008)

edx said:


> Yah, I'd say that counts
> 
> Great pictures, by the way. You both are really cute so I'm sure you look good in most pics, but I like the photography in both of those too. Were those off a timer, or did you have someone take them?
> 
> ...



Thanks! 

The black and white one somebody else took... The other one i took myself, must have done a good job! I have a big interest in Photography though 

Thanks again 



pinkylou said:


> Aww you make a cute couple




Hehe aww thank yoou


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 17, 2008)

*Kinky...cute pics..DEFENITELY qualify : > thanks for sharing....

I was gonna share some stuff about my trip to Rotterdam, then realized I always confuse Sweden/Norway...I have an invite to Denmark next May....hoping I can figure out how to get there..Copenhagen sounds so cool...and I just took up SNUS....bad girl*


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Oct 18, 2008)

Where are all the fat chicks with skinny guys????


----------



## Haunted (Oct 18, 2008)

No-No-Badkitty said:


> Where are all the fat chicks with skinny guys????



Fat Chicks and skinny guys tend not to post on the BHM/FFA Board they would be on the BBW/MFA Board lol Maybe I'll start a similar thread over on the weight board *searches through folders upon folders of pics*

And Here It Is


----------



## kinkykitten (Oct 18, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *Kinky...cute pics..DEFENITELY qualify : > thanks for sharing....
> 
> I was gonna share some stuff about my trip to Rotterdam, then realized I always confuse Sweden/Norway...I have an invite to Denmark next May....hoping I can figure out how to get there..Copenhagen sounds so cool...and I just took up SNUS....bad girl*



Aww thanks! lol... haha well Sweden is near so yeah it's acceptable  Lol.. Snus? heh that stuff sticks to everything


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Melian (Oct 21, 2008)

No-No-Badkitty said:


> Where are all the fat chicks with skinny guys????



LOL. Everywhere else on this site


----------



## LrgrThnLf (Oct 28, 2008)

Figured I might share a contribution to this thread


----------



## Hole (Oct 29, 2008)

^^ Wow, what a difference!


Kinky Kitten! What a cute couple.:wubu: I love your style!


I'm not skinny whatsoever. I weigh 143 pounds. But my guy is a big teddy bear. He is 300 pounds.He's much taller than me too since I'm a shorty pants.


----------



## likeitmatters (Oct 29, 2008)

though only a face pic...a full length will follow 

View attachment Joseph&Scott.jpg


----------



## kinkykitten (Oct 29, 2008)

likeitmatters said:


> though only a face pic...a full length will follow




Awww! you two are so sweet together :happy:


----------



## kayrae (Oct 29, 2008)

Love your crazy curls.



LrgrThnLf said:


> Figured I might share a contribution to this thread


----------



## kinkykitten (Oct 29, 2008)

Just a few more of me and my fiance...

These two are from when we first got together... he is bit bigger now. Thanks to my feeding skills 











And some more recent ones


----------



## iheartsquishys (Nov 23, 2008)

Kinky, you and your fiance are adorable. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## WillSpark (Nov 23, 2008)

Kitten, your pics never cease to amaze me with their awesomeness. 

One day I hope to be in a similar position as your man.


----------

